# santanché



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Settembre 2009)

*santanché*

*la smentita della comunità islamica: ha strappato il velo alle donne e si è buttata a terra*

*Milano, Santanchè accusa: aggredita*

*La leader del Movimento dell'Italia stava protestando contro l'uso del burqa davanti al teatro Ciak*


*





Daniela Santanchè (Fotogramma)MILANO*- «Sono stata aggredita, colpita da un uomo con un braccio ingessato e gettata a terra». È il racconto di Daniela Santanchè. La leader del Movimento dell'Italia stava protestando, domenica mattina, contro l'uso del burqa davanti al Teatro Ciak, alla Fabbrica del Vapore di Milano, dove si stava svolgendo una festa islamica per la fine del Ramadan. Quando, all'improvviso, un uomo le si è scagliato contro. Poi gli insulti e le minacce. «Domani morirai». Oppure: «Fai schifo». Una versione che però è rinnegata dalla comunità islamica. E la accusa di «atto propagandistico fatto sulla pelle dei musulmani». 

*LA VICENDA*- L'uomo sarebbe stato individuato dalle forze dell'ordine. L'ex parlamentare, però, ha ottenuto di entrare nel teatro in un clima di grande tensione, affermando che «qui siamo in Italia e non in un califfato». È stata scortata dalla polizia con l'intenzione di parlare con alcune donne. Esponenti della comunità musulmana hanno stigmatizzato l'aggressione e gli insulti verso la Santanchè ma hanno anche rivendicato il diritto delle loro donne ad indossare il burqa. All'esponente di destra, accompagnata al Fatebenefratelli, sono state riscontrate contusioni toraciche estese con una prognosi di venti giorni.
*LA SMENTITA*- La comunità islamica, però, nega tutte le dichiarazioni della Santanchè. E gli esponenti sostengono che sia stata lei «ad aggredire strappando il velo alle donne e a gettarsi a terra» aggiungendo che «comunque la festa non è stata assolutamente rovinata». Il presidente dell'Istituto culturale islamico di viale Jenner, Abdel Hamid Shaari, molto sereno, ha affermato: «Se la signora Santanchè ritiene che qualcuno l'ha aggredita faccia la sua denuncia e poi ci sono organi preposti ad accertare la verità. Comunque nessuno l'ha aggredita o minacciata, cosa impossibile visto che c'era un cordone delle forze dell'ordine che ringraziamo. Oggi siamo in festa e lei ha cercato con un manipolo di persone di strappare il velo alle donne velate. Una provocazione vera e propria».
*LA BATTAGLIA-* L'ex parlamentare ha scelto di protestare contro il volto coperto delle donne musulmane chiedendo il rispetto della legge 152 del 1975 che vieta di nascondere la testa. « Non ce l'ho con queste povere donne ma con chi le manda e le soggioga. Il burqa è un umiliazione per le donne. Non a caso anche in Francia stanno approvando una legge per impedirne l'uso. Il burqa è come l'infibulazione perchè sono strumenti per annullare la sua identità più profonda», ha spiegato la Santanchè. 

*20 settembre 2009* 
*************************************************************************

Io andrei da lei a convincerla a indossare le calze e togliersi quei tacchi... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  vorrei vedere se lo accetterebbe il "dialogo" o mi risponderebbe che fa quel che le pare... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ma pensa te se una deve andare a una festa religiosa dicendo agli altri quel che devono fare....


----------



## Lettrice (20 Settembre 2009)

Ci penso ma non riesco a concepire quel tipo di protesta 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Togliersi "un' iniforme" per mettersene un'altra? Bah... il problema non e' il burka o burqa o come diamine si scrive.


----------



## Old Buscopann (20 Settembre 2009)

Non mi soffermo sul giusto o sbagliato. In ogni caso la Santa Ché è davvero odiosa

Buscopann


----------



## Nobody (21 Settembre 2009)

ma che cogliona...


----------



## Lettrice (21 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ma che cogliona...


Ehh quando uno e' diplomatico...


----------



## Nobody (21 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ehh quando uno e' diplomatico...


 Ma scusa... li vai a provocare al ramadan... è come se qualche islamico venisse a rompere le palle al santuario di padre pio, protestando che non si deve riesumare il corpo... boh, quando se la vanno a cercare, capita che le trovino


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Settembre 2009)

Potrebbe andare anche qui a protestare: Puglie


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Settembre 2009)

*...o qui*


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Settembre 2009)

*...o a venezia*


----------



## Nobody (21 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


>


 magari andasse qui a far casino...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Settembre 2009)

Si appella a una legge che finge di non sapere che è stata promulgata nel '75 per controllare le manifestazioni quando c'era il servizio d'ordine con i caschi integrali....  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ma che le nostre nonne non solo usavano il fazzoletto in testa, ma spesso si coprivano anche il viso di fronte ad estranei.


----------



## Lettrice (21 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma scusa... li vai a provocare al ramadan... è come se qualche islamico venisse a rompere le palle al santuario di padre pio, protestando che non si deve riesumare il corpo... boh, quando se la vanno a cercare, capita che le trovino


Infatti ti do ragione... l'avrei presa a calci pure io!


----------



## Miciolidia (21 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


>


----------



## Lettrice (21 Settembre 2009)

Pero' i Mammuttones non vanno in giro cosi' tutti i giorni eh...


----------



## Miciolidia (21 Settembre 2009)

Piuttosto alla Santanchè ordinerei  di mettere uno scafandro in testa.


detta sta cazzata, eppero' il veluccio che non ti permette di essere identificato, ramadan o ramadin, quando te ne stai qui in italia, te lo togli.


----------



## Miciolidia (21 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Pero' i Mammuttones non vanno in giro cosi' tutti i giorni eh...


ahaha e chi so?

Critina, sono quelli che ha postato persa.


----------



## Lettrice (21 Settembre 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ahaha e chi so?


Il caprone con campanacci vari sulla schiena


----------



## Miciolidia (21 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Il caprone con campanacci vari sulla schiena


ci sono arrivata con un certo ritardo.

ora me lo metto anche io .

ps. qui piove di brutto.


----------



## Lettrice (21 Settembre 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Piuttosto alla Santanchè ordinerei  di mettere uno scafandro in testa.
> 
> 
> detta sta cazzata, eppero' il veluccio che non ti permette di essere identificato, ramadan o ramadin, quando te ne stai qui in italia, te lo togli.


Non sono d'accordo... per me il velo lo possono tenere se e solo se lo vogliono tenere. Mi disturba l'obbligo di doverlo portare ma benvenga la scelta.


----------



## Miciolidia (21 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo... per me il velo lo possono tenere se e solo se lo vogliono tenere. Mi disturba l'obbligo di doverlo portare ma benvenga la scelta.


non dico di portare  NON il velo, dico che dovrebbero portarlo in maniera da poter essere sempre identificate attraverso il volto.

come è obbligatorio, in italia, per tutte le donne.


----------



## Iago (21 Settembre 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Piuttosto alla Santanchè ordinerei  di mettere uno scafandro in testa.
> 
> 
> detta sta cazzata, eppero' il veluccio *che non ti permette di essere identificato,* ramadan o ramadin, quando te ne stai qui in italia, te lo togli.




quando e se viene fermata dalle forze dell'ordine mostrerà il volto per essere identificata...
perchè deve toglierselo se vuole tenerlo...


----------



## Lettrice (21 Settembre 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> non dico di portare  NON il velo, dico che dovrebbero portarlo in maniera da poter essere sempre identificate attraverso il volto.
> 
> come è obbligatorio, in italia, per tutte le donne.


Devo dire che quando non vedo il viso mi inquieta parecchio... se quella e' la legge dovrebbero attenersi... pero' non lo so boh... che casso di legge e' pure quella?


----------



## Iago (21 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Devo dire che quando non vedo il viso mi inquieta parecchio... se quella e' la legge dovrebbero attenersi... pero' non lo so boh... che casso di legge e' pure quella?



...sarà una legge nata durante gli anni di piombo, che sono un ricordo per fortuna
...comunque se questa è la legge...


----------



## Miciolidia (21 Settembre 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> quando e se viene fermata dalle forze dell'ordine mostrerà il volto per essere identificata...
> perchè deve toglierselo se vuole tenerlo...


mah ... vedi Iago...come Italiana se entro in una banca col viso nascosto mi cazziano, se vengo a lavorare devo essere sempre identificabile anche col mio nome, se porto mio figlio a scuola le madri e i figli altrui hanno il diritto di identificare il mio volto.

Non è una questione di ridicolizzare o sminuire un Credo religioso, ma l'intenzione di rispettare il prossimo che con me condivide un sistema dove le scelte sono laiche.o quantomeno dovrebbero esserlo.


----------



## Iago (21 Settembre 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> mah ... vedi Iago...come Italiana se entro in una banca col viso nascosto mi cazziano, se vengo a lavorare devo essere sempre identificabile anche col mio nome, se porto mio figlio a scuola le madri e i figli altrui hanno il diritto di identificare il mio volto.
> 
> Non è una questione di ridicolizzare o sminuire un Credo religioso, ma l'intenzione di rispettare il prossimo che con me condivide un sistema dove le scelte sono laiche.o quantomeno dovrebbero esserlo.


premesso che se questa è la legge, debbono rispettarla anche loro, (ma non con le piazzate!) sul discorso del sistema laico credo ci possa entrare anche la comprensione e la tolleranza di scelte personali non laiche...fin quando possibile, ovvio.


----------



## Nobody (21 Settembre 2009)

*non credo che ti cazzino...*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> mah ... vedi Iago...*come Italiana se entro in una banca col viso nascosto mi cazziano*, se vengo a lavorare devo essere sempre identificabile anche col mio nome, se porto mio figlio a scuola le madri e i figli altrui hanno il diritto di identificare il mio volto.
> 
> Non è una questione di ridicolizzare o sminuire un Credo religioso, ma l'intenzione di rispettare il prossimo che con me condivide un sistema dove le scelte sono laiche.o quantomeno dovrebbero esserlo.


 Più che altro si stendono tutti al pavimento...


----------



## brugola (21 Settembre 2009)

sarò una racchia ma un bel cazzotto alla stronza lo darei volentieri... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








se pensa di aiutare le donne col burka in questo modo...
diamole un altro cazzottone


----------



## Amoremio (21 Settembre 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Piuttosto alla Santanchè ordinerei  di mettere uno scafandro in testa.
> 
> 
> detta sta cazzata, eppero' il veluccio che non ti permette di essere identificato, ramadan o ramadin, quando te ne stai qui in italia, te lo togli.


lo fa
gira con uno scafandro di make up

infatti hai visto che al naturale sembra sua nonna


----------



## brugola (21 Settembre 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> lo fa
> gira con uno scafandro di make up
> 
> infatti hai visto che al naturale sembra sua nonna


io in confronto sembro una ragazzina


----------



## Amoremio (21 Settembre 2009)

incredibilmente risulterebbe avere 48 anni
gliene avrei dati 7 di più


----------



## Miciolidia (21 Settembre 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> premesso che se questa è la legge, debbono rispettarla anche loro, (ma non con le piazzate!) sul discorso del sistema laico credo ci possa entrare anche la comprensione e la tolleranza di scelte personali non laiche...fin quando possibile, ovvio.



Iago, Non ho avvalorato le modalità  di quella Signora di cui  non avvaloro nulla, nè i tempi , nè i luoghi, nè gli argomenti..nulla di nulla...( e detto tra noi se l'hanno menata hanno fatto pure bene  

era un discorso di opportunità sociale, non cito nemmeno la legge perchè nè la conosco.


----------



## Miciolidia (21 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Più che altro si stendono tutti al pavimento...


----------



## Miciolidia (21 Settembre 2009)

*amore*



Amoremio ha detto:


> lo fa
> gira con uno scafandro di make up
> 
> infatti hai visto che al naturale sembra sua nonna



è molto amata...


----------



## Amoremio (21 Settembre 2009)

a parte tutto
il velo integrale è oggettivamente contrario ad una norma.
non essendo stata abrogata, anche se varata in un contesto storico particolare è ancora vigente
sulla volontarietà della scelta da parte delle donne che portano il velo, si potrebbe aprire un dibattito più che ampio
sul velo in sè oltre che sul tipo di velo non c'è univocità d'interpretazione nemmeno nel mondo islamico
alcune scelgono, per motivi strettamente religiosi o come forma di rispetto per le tradizioni familiari o per il proprio marito
altre scelgono, ma in maniera coartata e non liberamente, per evitare rappresaglie o pettegolezzi e maldicenze


----------



## Miciolidia (21 Settembre 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> a parte tutto
> il velo integrale è oggettivamente contrario ad una norma.
> non essendo stata abrogata, anche se varata in un contesto storico particolare è ancora vigente
> sulla volontarietà della scelta da parte delle donne che portano il velo, si potrebbe aprire un dibattito più che ampio
> ...


che due palle Amore, detto fra noi, ma non è la loro religione che sostiene che " l uomo è nato senza peccato originale " ? questa cosa la ricordo solo perchè mi aveva colpito...

e dunque, mi speigassero perchè gli uomini non dovrebbero essere soggetti a peccato , e quindi non portare sto cazzo di velo che ti preserva da maldicenze e pensieri peccaminosi ( secondo il loro penziero )  e invece gli uomini NO.

 vabbè...sono questioni delicate ed enormi....non ho alcuna pretesa di conoscere lelloro quetioni teologiche


----------



## Miciolidia (21 Settembre 2009)

> Amoremio ha detto:
> 
> 
> > a parte tutto
> ...


----------



## Grande82 (23 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo... per me il velo lo possono tenere se e solo se lo vogliono tenere. Mi disturba l'obbligo di doverlo portare ma benvenga la scelta.


 epperò, come fai a capire che sia una scelta, un'imposizione o una consuetudine così radicata da non venire discussa nemmeno?


----------



## Lettrice (23 Settembre 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> epperò, come fai a capire che sia una scelta, un'imposizione o una consuetudine così radicata da non venire discussa nemmeno?


Lascio il beneficio del dubbio, cosi' come lo lascio alle bionde che portano i tacchi 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Chi sono io per dirgli levati quel velo? Le nuove generazioni, vedo da queste parti, lo portano per scelta (in quanto lavoratrici indipendenti) non e' il burqa a renderle schiave.


----------



## Nobody (24 Settembre 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> epperò, come fai a capire che sia una scelta, un'imposizione o una consuetudine così radicata da non venire discussa nemmeno?


 Appunto, non lo capisci... quindi ti astieni. Se non si viola la legge, ognuno dev'essere libero di fare quello che gli pare.


----------



## Nobody (24 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Lascio il beneficio del dubbio, cosi' come lo lascio alle bionde che portano i tacchi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Si, infatti. Ma poi in occidente il burka non lo porta praticamente nessuna... il velo è tutta un'altra cosa, e trovo davvero incredibile che le donne non si schierino dalla parte di tutte coloro che per libera scelta vogliono mantener viva una loro tradizione religiosa.


----------



## Lettrice (24 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Si, infatti. Ma poi in occidente il burka non lo porta praticamente nessuna... il velo è tutta un'altra cosa, e trovo davvero incredibile che le donne non si schierino dalla parte di tutte coloro che per libera scelta vogliono mantener viva una loro tradizione religiosa.


Vero il burka si vede raramente, a Londra lo vedevo piu' spesso e mi inquietava anche un goccino... pero' il fazzoletto non e' mica tutto sto gran che... anche mia nonna lo porta per andare in chiesa


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Settembre 2009)

*scusate , non voglio contraddire per principio ma si sta facendo confusione.*

Una cosa è il velo. e anche lo stesso che portano le suore occidentali è segno di appartenza ad un "credo",,come quello delle nonne, o lo stesso che possiamo portare noi - quelle della nostra generazione intendo- che quando entrano in chiesa in segno di rispetto lo indossano.

Altra cosa è il burqua. che a mia personale opinione è espressione di avvilimento verso le donne, di supremazia da parte di un integralismo sessista che non condivido e non lo condivido ancor piu' quando raramente , è vero,lo vedo indossato a quelle islamiche che circolano in un paese , anche il mio, dove la libertà e il rispetto per i valori di educazione sociale sono per fortuna garantiti.


----------



## Lettrice (24 Settembre 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Una cosa è il velo. e anche lo stesso che portano le suore occidentali è segno di appartenza ad un "credo",,come quello delle nonne, o lo stesso che possiamo portare noi - quelle della nostra generazione intendo- che quando entrano in chiesa in segno di rispetto lo indossano.
> 
> *Altra cosa è il burqua. che a mia personale opinione è espressione di avvilimento verso le donne, di supremazia da parte di un integralismo sessista che non condivido e non lo condivido ancor piu' quando raramente , è vero,lo vedo indossato a quelle islamiche che circolano in un paese , anche il mio, dove la libertà e il rispetto per i valori di educazione sociale sono per fortuna garantiti*.


Non sono troppo d'accordo... ripeto quello che ho scritto in un altro thread: i media ci stanno lentamente fottendo il cervello e tutti a combattere l'islam.
Il burqa puo' essere quello che dici tu, ma puo' anche essere una scelta... solo che nella nostra testa ci hanno fatto credere che nessuna donna possa voler andare in giro cosi' per scelta e questo non e'vero.
Per quanto riguarda la societa', guarda non so che dire, si guarda a casa loro ma appeno accendo la tv vedo scempi sessisti spacciati per liberta' acquisite... sti cazzi veramente!


----------



## Nobody (24 Settembre 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Una cosa è il velo. e anche lo stesso che portano le suore occidentali è segno di appartenza ad un "credo",,come quello delle nonne, o lo stesso che possiamo portare noi - quelle della nostra generazione intendo- che quando entrano in chiesa in segno di rispetto lo indossano.
> 
> Altra cosa è il burqua. *che a mia personale opinione è espressione di avvilimento verso le donne*, di supremazia da parte di un integralismo sessista che non condivido e non lo condivido ancor piu' quando raramente , è vero,lo vedo indossato a quelle islamiche che circolano in un paese , anche il mio, dove la libertà e il rispetto per i valori di educazione sociale sono per fortuna garantiti.


 A volte si, ma non sempre è vero. In certi casi è una libera scelta.


----------



## Nobody (24 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Vero il burka si vede raramente, a Londra lo vedevo piu' spesso e mi inquietava anche un goccino... pero' il fazzoletto non e' mica tutto sto gran che... *anche mia nonna lo porta per andare in chiesa*


 ma lì non fa notizia...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 comunque a me vedere la fila di gente che aspetta di baciare la teca col sangue liquefatto di S. Gennaro mi fa rivalutare l'islam...


----------



## Old Alexantro (24 Settembre 2009)

la santache mi fa ribrezzo
paladina della destra sociale e socia del bilionaire....chapeau


----------



## Nobody (24 Settembre 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> la santache mi fa ribrezzo
> paladina della destra sociale e socia del bilionaire....chapeau


non lo sapevo... ma non mi sorprende troppo.


----------



## Lettrice (24 Settembre 2009)

La destra sociale non si puo' leggere 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Di questi tempi ci sono solo mezze stagioni


----------



## Nobody (24 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> La *destra sociale* non si puo' leggere
> 
> 
> 
> ...


equivale alla sinistra liberista...


----------



## Lettrice (24 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> equivale alla sinistra liberista...













Mi hai fatto sputare!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non sono troppo d'accordo... ripeto quello che ho scritto in un altro thread: i media ci stanno lentamente fottendo il cervello e tutti a combattere l'islam.
> Il burqa puo' essere quello che dici tu, ma puo' anche essere una scelta... solo che nella nostra testa ci hanno fatto credere che nessuna donna possa voler andare in giro cosi' per scelta e questo non e'vero.
> Per quanto riguarda la societa', guarda non so che dire, si guarda a casa loro ma appeno accendo la tv vedo scempi sessisti spacciati per liberta' acquisite... sti cazzi veramente!


 Vero.
Del resto nell'Iran (che vediamo integralista) ci sono registe, camera-woman, giornaliste, chirurghe ecc che solo trentanni fa in Italia facevano notizia.
Bisogna imparare NOI a non essere integralisti e a non usare in nostri parametri per attribuire a un aspetto esteriore un significato diverso da quello che ha in un'altra cultura.
Tra l'altro le contrapposizioni che qui generano bieco razzismo, di là generano bieco integralismo ...sono tanto diversi? Lavorare contro le contrapposizioni non può che far bene a tutti.


----------



## soleluna80 (24 Settembre 2009)

In Francia nel 2001 fu promulgata una legge contro l'ostentazione dei simboli religiosi negli edifici pubblici in nome della laicità dello stato ( 1° art della Costituzione francese) e per evitare che certe scelte che dovrebbero essere completamente libere possano essere imposte soprattutto a scuola quando le coscienze non sono ancora del tutto formate. A me non pare una cavolata.


----------



## Old Iris2 (24 Settembre 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> In Francia nel 2001 fu promulgata una legge contro l'ostentazione dei simboli religiosi negli edifici pubblici in nome della laicità dello stato ( 1° art della Costituzione francese) e per evitare che certe scelte che dovrebbero essere completamente libere possano essere imposte soprattutto a scuola quando le coscienze non sono ancora del tutto formate. A me non pare una cavolata.


 
quoto.

Per quanto riguarda la Santanchè, sono contenta che le abbia prese...te le tira dalle mani.
D'altronde è una ottima occasione per rifarsi nuovamente la faccia!!!
E' abituata a stare sotto i ferri...io dal chirurgo ci andrei solo per seri motivi.


----------



## Lettrice (24 Settembre 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> In Francia nel 2001 fu promulgata una legge contro l'ostentazione dei simboli religiosi negli edifici pubblici in nome della laicità dello stato ( 1° art della Costituzione francese) e per evitare che certe scelte che dovrebbero essere completamente libere possano essere imposte soprattutto a scuola quando le coscienze non sono ancora del tutto formate. A me non pare una cavolata.


A me un po'si... la religione fa parte dell'identita' personale, perche' vietarmi di mostrare il mio credo? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Lo stato e' laico, i singoli possono non esserlo... veramente non appiattiamo i singoli in favore di un "credo" collettivo... allo stato farebbe molto piacere avere un popolo di zombie senza un'opinione personale


----------



## Old Iris2 (24 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> A me un po'si... la religione fa parte dell'identita' personale, perche' vietarmi di mostrare il mio credo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Si vieta solo l'ostentazione ed il fanatismo. La manifestazione pacata è possibile.


----------



## soleluna80 (24 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> A me un po'si... la religione fa parte dell'identita' personale, perche' vietarmi di mostrare il mio credo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ma tu puoi essere un fervente credente a casa tua. Prima vi chiedevate com'è possibile distinguere chi porta il velo volontariamente da chi invece lo porta a causa di imposizioni. l'unica risposta possibile è che è impossibile saperlo. Vietandolo x legge eviti che lo stato si renda complice di un'imposizione


----------



## Old Iris2 (24 Settembre 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> ma tu puoi essere un fervente credente a casa tua. Prima vi chiedevate com'è possibile distinguere chi porta il velo volontariamente da chi invece lo porta a causa di imposizioni. l'unica risposta possibile è che è impossibile saperlo. Vietandolo x legge eviti che lo stato si renda complice di un'imposizione


Non lo puoi vietare per legge. allora dovresti vioetare pure la tonaca dei preti o delle suore.
Il Burka, che impedisce il riconoscimento di una persona, andrebbe vietato per questioni di sicurezza. Il velo, se copre solo la testa non lo puoi impedire.


----------



## Lettrice (24 Settembre 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Si vieta solo l'ostentazione ed il fanatismo. La manifestazione pacata è possibile.


L'ostentazione nel loro caso era anche il fazzoletto in testa... chi dovrebbe decidere cosa e' fanatismo e cosa e' una manifestazione pacata?
Ma perche' non estenderlo anche ai gusti musicali o i credo politici? 
la Francia cammuffa il razzismo... in ogni caso e' un appiattimento del singolo e aborro.


----------



## Lettrice (24 Settembre 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> ma tu puoi essere un fervente credente a casa tua. Prima vi chiedevate com'è possibile distinguere chi porta il velo volontariamente da chi invece lo porta a causa di imposizioni. l'unica risposta possibile è che è impossibile saperlo. Vietandolo x legge eviti che lo stato si renda complice di un'imposizione


Il mio credo fa parte della mia identita' personale... se io voglio mettermi il fazzoletto perche' e'il mio credo e seguo la mia religione, non ti sto imponendo niente imho.
Non ti dico che tu ti devi convertire all'islam ma io lo sono non vedo perche' dovrei nascondermi.


----------



## Old Iris2 (24 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> L'ostentazione nel loro caso era anche il fazzoletto in testa... chi dovrebbe decidere cosa e' fanatismo e cosa e' una manifestazione pacata?
> Ma perche' non estenderlo anche ai gusti musicali o i credo politici?
> la Francia cammuffa il razzismo... in ogni caso e' un appiattimento del singolo e aborro.


 
Ma io non parlavo della legge francese. Tra l'altro la Francia  da un punto di vista legislativo mi piace poco...condividevo la necessità di evitare imposizioni.
Credo che una via di mezzo ragionevole debba esistere. E se non esiste, la si crea.
Poi è chiaro: chi decide cosa è ragionevole e cosa no? E' un problema per ogni cosa. Ma il fatto che sia non agevole distinguere il fanatismo religioso da un sentimento autentico, non significa che non bisogna provarci.


----------



## soleluna80 (24 Settembre 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Non lo puoi vietare per legge. allora dovresti vioetare pure la tonaca dei preti o delle suore.
> Il Burka, che impedisce il riconoscimento di una persona, andrebbe vietato per questioni di sicurezza. Il velo, se copre solo la testa non lo puoi impedire.


la differenza è che quelli sono uomini e donna di chiesa, non persone comuni che potrebbero subire un'imposizione. Soprattutto, ripeto, a scuola con ragazzini/e facilmente influenzabili


----------



## Lettrice (24 Settembre 2009)

Non credo ci sia un modo per distinguere il sentimento autentico dal fanatismo... si puo' solo lasciare il beneficio del dubbio imho


----------



## Old Iris2 (24 Settembre 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> la differenza è che quelli sono uomini e donna di chiesa, non persone comuni che potrebbero subire un'imposizione. Soprattutto, ripeto, a scuola con ragazzini/e facilmente influenzabili


 
La differenza è solo storica...ormai la chiesa cattolica non può più imporsi come un tempo per vicende storiche che l'islam non ha vissuto. Credo sia questo.


----------



## Old Iris2 (24 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non credo ci sia un modo per distinguere il sentimento autentico dal fanatismo... si puo' solo lasciare il beneficio del dubbio imho


 
In maniera assoluta certamente no. ma nulla è assoluto.
Si procede in maniera empirica: esiste fanatismo la dove la religione diventa un pretesto per condizionare anche fisicamente le persone. Se uccido a sassate una adultera, non pratico la religione, ma la utilizzo in maniera strumentale. (lo abbiamo fatto per secoli noi cattolici..quindi ne abbiamo discreta esperienza).
Se invece lascio che ognuno pratichi liberamente il suo credo nel rispetto della persona e della dignità propria e della sensibilità altrui, non crdo possano esserci tanti dubbi.

Ripeto le differenze sono storiche.


----------



## soleluna80 (24 Settembre 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> La differenza è solo storica...ormai la chiesa cattolica non può più imporsi come un tempo per vicende storiche che l'islam non ha vissuto. Credo sia questo.


 
secondo me...se io sono una suora significa che ho fatto una scelta ed oggi porto gli abiti che sottolineano quella scelta, idem vale, x me, x le altre religioni (solo che non so come si chiamano gli uomini/donne di chiesa delle altre religioni). X un ragazzino di 13 anni non è possibile fare lo stesso discorso


----------



## Old Iris2 (24 Settembre 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> secondo me...se io sono una suora significa che ho fatto una scelta ed oggi porto gli abiti che sottolineano quella scelta, idem vale, x me, x le altre religioni (solo che non so come si chiamano gli uomini/donne di chiesa delle altre religioni). X un ragazzino di 13 anni non è possibile fare lo stesso discorso


 
Adesso è così. Qualche decennio fa si entravaspesso  in convento per necessità o imposizione, o lavaggio del cervello.


----------



## Lettrice (24 Settembre 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> In maniera assoluta certamente no. ma nulla è assoluto.
> Si procede in maniera empirica: esiste fanatismo la dove la religione diventa un pretesto per condizionare anche fisicamente le persone. Se uccido a sassate una adultera, non pratico la religione, ma la utilizzo in maniera strumentale. (lo abbiamo fatto per secoli noi cattolici..quindi ne abbiamo discreta esperienza).
> Se invece lascio che ognuno pratichi liberamente il suo credo nel rispetto della persona e della dignità propria e della sensibilità altrui, non crdo possano esserci tanti dubbi.
> 
> Ripeto le differenze sono storiche.


Le sassate all'adultera sono nei loro paesi... sinceramente non estenderei il discorso a questi livelli perche' Cina e India fanno cose piu' o meno simili e nessuno pare farci una crociata.
Limitiamoci ai casi di fanatismo a casa nostra che sinceramente non ho visto... l'assassinio di quella ragazza e'coglionaggine piu' che fanatismo... solo che viene monopolizzato dai media per alimentare l'intolleranza.

Io ripeto se la smettessimo di preoccuparci tanto dell'islam fazzoletto si fazzoletto no... burqini si burqini no... le cose si metterebbero molto meglio.


----------



## Old Iris2 (24 Settembre 2009)

Ho già detto che l'assassinio di quella ragazza non ha cause religiose, secondo me, e secondo molta parte dell'opinione pubblica.


----------



## Lettrice (24 Settembre 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Ho già detto che l'assassinio di quella ragazza non ha cause religiose, secondo me, *e secondo molta parte dell'opinione pubblica*.


Sei ottimista


----------



## Nobody (24 Settembre 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> secondo me...se io sono una suora significa che ho fatto una scelta ed oggi porto gli abiti che sottolineano quella scelta, idem vale, x me, x le altre religioni (solo che non so come si chiamano gli uomini/donne di chiesa delle altre religioni). X un ragazzino di 13 anni non è possibile fare lo stesso discorso


mah... tutte le religioni tendono a manipolare la mente dei bambini, sapendo bene che ogni condizionamento a quell'età diventa duraturo. Chiaramente non otterranno uomini pervasi dallo spirito autenticamente religioso... d'altronde non è certo quello il loro scopo, ma persone verniciate di dogmi e credenze ridicole. Facilmente manovrabili.
Però, se si tollerano le religioni come istituzione, bisogna pur tollerare i comportamenti dei singoli finchè non sfociano in atti contrari alla legge.


----------



## Lettrice (24 Settembre 2009)

Che poi la musica rock ha effetti molto piu' devastanti e duraturi


----------



## Nobody (24 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Che poi la musica rock ha effetti molto piu' devastanti e duraturi


 soprattutto se ascoltati al contrario...


----------



## Lettrice (24 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> soprattutto se ascoltati al contrario...


Ma anche no...

_And I'm not sorry for the things I do...My brain is stuck from shooting glue..._

Una canzone che acchiappa cosi' tanto fa venir voglia di sniffare colla ehhh... se solo producessero ancora Carbona


----------



## Lettrice (24 Settembre 2009)

Doppio


----------



## Grande82 (25 Settembre 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Non lo puoi vietare per legge. allora dovresti vioetare pure la tonaca dei preti o delle suore.
> Il Burka, che impedisce il riconoscimento di una persona, andrebbe vietato per questioni di sicurezza. Il velo, se copre solo la testa non lo puoi impedire.


quotolo


----------



## Grande82 (25 Settembre 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> secondo me...se io sono una suora significa che ho fatto una scelta ed oggi porto gli abiti che sottolineano quella scelta, idem vale, x me, x le altre religioni (solo che non so come si chiamano gli uomini/donne di chiesa delle altre religioni). X un ragazzino di 13 anni non è possibile fare lo stesso discorso


 conosco ragazzini (parecchi) entrati in seminario a 10-12 anni e che, magari pentendosi di quella scelta, non avevano gli strumenti per farne una diversa e difendere quella scelta.
inutile dirti che i loro padri spirituali non li aiutavano, spesso, in quello che era meglio per loro, ma li invitano a rimanere in quel percorso e decidere dopo.
ti assicuro che la nostra religione, seppur di minore impatto sui 'civili' non è meno 'pericolosa'.
Sono stata di recente in un paese islamico e l'ho trovato molto civile.
C'erano molte donne velate, ma con sciarpe colorate e di seta, per cui la cosa non era altro che una scelta d'abbigliamento (ovviamente legata a ragioni religiose, ma una scelta libera).
Ve ne erano anche parecchie col burqua. Per lo più turiste con borse firmatissime e ultimo modello di cellulare. I mariti a volte in jeans altre in abiti tradizionali, parevano molto premurosi.
Sul burqua non so farmi un'idea precisa, non so per quante sia una cosa che non hanno nemmeno mai messo in discussione.
Lo vieterei in italia/occidente solo per questioni di pubblica sicurezza (banca, dogana....)
Per il resto mi preoccupa di più 'può una donna musulmana studiare e lavorare se lo vuole?può fare la propria vita e ha il diritto di essere libera?' piuttosto che 'può una donna musulmana non portare il burqua?'
Insomma, quell'esteriorità non ha tutta l'importanza che le attribuiamo.
sarebbe bello ed importante invece fare delle campagne che diano loro gli strumenti per rendersi conto delle proprie potenzialità e diritti.
Molte donne musulmane vengono in europa per vacanza o per necessità. E potrebbero qui trovare un terreno fertile per costruirsi nuove consapevolezze. Che però non passano nè per le leggi nè per la chiara opposizione alle loro tradizioni. Se no si trova solo un rifiuto da parte loro!


----------



## Old Becco (25 Settembre 2009)

Ma dalla Santanchè che cosa ci si può aspettare?
Becco


----------



## soleluna80 (29 Settembre 2009)

*Grande*

Non ho mai messo in dubbio il fatto che una donna possa indossare lo chador x libera scelta, così come il fatto che un prete possa aver percorso questa strada non esattamente per scelta personale (forse però accadeva + frequentemente un tempo).
Per quanto riguarda il burqa secondo me è un discorso diverso, si toglie ad una donna la possibilità di essere una persona. Le si leva il viso, il sorriso, l'espressione, gli occhi, il corpo....cos'altro resta?
Non è solo una questione estetica o di apparenze, x me è isolamento dietro un muro di stoffa!
Detto questo sono perfettamente d'accordo sul discorso dell'arricchimento, un paese può solo crescere attraverso il contatto con l'altro


----------



## Grande82 (29 Settembre 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Non ho mai messo in dubbio il fatto che una donna possa indossare lo chador x libera scelta, così come il fatto che un prete possa aver percorso questa strada non esattamente per scelta personale (forse però accadeva + frequentemente un tempo).
> Per quanto riguarda il burqa secondo me è un discorso diverso, si toglie ad una donna la possibilità di essere una persona. Le si leva il viso, il sorriso, l'espressione, gli occhi, il corpo....cos'altro resta?
> Non è solo una questione estetica o di apparenze, x me è isolamento dietro un muro di stoffa!
> Detto questo sono perfettamente d'accordo sul discorso dell'arricchimento, un paese può solo crescere attraverso il contatto con l'altro


 Il fatto è, sole, che penso sia inutile togliere il velo a chi, senza il velo, non uscirebbe di casa.
Mi spiego? 
L'aiuto ad un paese e ad una cultura così diversa dalla nostra non può passare per massificazione o per leggi e dictat. Alla fine, con quelli, proteggiamo solo noi stessi (che poi una vera cultura da troppo tempo non abbiamo più). 
L'aiuto a queste donne è protestare alla festa del Ramadan? O forse è quello di dare loro corsi gratuiti di lingua nelle scuole frequentate dai figli? Corsi per sole donne dove si insegni anche l'importanza del rispetto della persona e il diritto alla libera scelta? 
Si può trovare una strada (difficile) di contatto?


----------



## soleluna80 (29 Settembre 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Il fatto è, sole, che penso sia inutile togliere il velo a chi, senza il velo, non uscirebbe di casa.
> Mi spiego?
> L'aiuto ad un paese e ad una cultura così diversa dalla nostra non può passare per massificazione o per leggi e dictat. Alla fine, con quelli, proteggiamo solo noi stessi (che poi una vera cultura da troppo tempo non abbiamo più).
> L'aiuto a queste donne è protestare alla festa del Ramadan? O forse è quello di dare loro corsi gratuiti di lingua nelle scuole frequentate dai figli? Corsi per sole donne dove si insegni anche l'importanza del rispetto della persona e il diritto alla libera scelta?
> Si può trovare una strada (difficile) di contatto?


sono perfettamente d'accordo. io sono la prima a dire che se avessi un figlio in età scolare sarei ben contenta se venisse in contatto con le altre culture. ma niente dev'essere imposto nè in un senso nè nell'altro per cui x fare un esempio assurdo se mi togli il presepe non puoi pretendere che si rispetti la tua tradizione. si può convivere, basta essere tolleranti da entrambi le parti x cui io lascio il mio presepe e ti spiego cos'è x me il Natale e tu mi spieghi e mi rendi partecipe delle tue tradizioni


----------



## Grande82 (29 Settembre 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> sono perfettamente d'accordo. io sono la prima a dire che se avessi un figlio in età scolare sarei ben contenta se venisse in contatto con le altre culture. ma niente dev'essere imposto nè in un senso nè nell'altro per cui x fare un esempio assurdo se mi togli il presepe non puoi pretendere che si rispetti la tua tradizione. si può convivere, basta essere tolleranti da entrambi le parti x cui io lascio il mio presepe e ti spiego cos'è x me il Natale e tu mi spieghi e mi rendi partecipe delle tue tradizioni


 E' un atteggiamento di integrazione che presuppone una fatica e un problema notevole: in italia gli insegnanti di religione li nomina il vaticano....


----------



## soleluna80 (29 Settembre 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> E' un atteggiamento di integrazione che presuppone una fatica e un problema notevole: in italia gli insegnanti di religione li nomina il vaticano....


e un'insegnante laico unico specializzato nelle diverse religioni? una specie di teologo ma non solo cattolico


----------



## Grande82 (29 Settembre 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> e un'insegnante laico unico specializzato nelle diverse religioni? una specie di teologo ma non solo cattolico


 Eh, diciamo che i patti lateranensi ci stanno un pò stretti...... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Comunque, senza far polemica sterile, proprio a seguito della nostra conversazione pensavo a questo: superare il discorso di 'missione di pace' sostituendolo con quello di una propaganda culturale 'bianca': investire i soldi dati alle milizie in insegnanti, corsi, tentativi di trasmettere a TUTTI (italiani e non) il punto di vista dell'altro.
Sarebbe un enorme passo avanti.
Il fatto è che l'obiettivo è comune, sole, ma è il 'come' si intende raggiungerlo che fa tutta la differenza. 
La bontà d'intento di portare la democrazia in un paese è indiscussa. Come lo è quella di aiutarlo a sollevarsi. Ma sappiamo tutti che l'elemosina non aiuta a crescere e che se vogliamo salvare un uomo non bisogna regalargli il pesce ma insegnargli a pescare. 
Pare facile, detta così, ma significa fiducia, dare una chance, mettersi tutti in gioco. 
Penso ai clandestini di Lampedusa. Al ministro che, orgoglioso, ci dice: ad oggi zero stranieri a lampedusa! E mi domando: e i perseguitati politici? E quelli che avevano davvero bisogno di fuggire? Li ignoriamo? Non siamo forse come i tedeschi felici solo di non doversi più confrontare con gli ebrei e il loro potere economico e le loro paurose differenze, convinti che alla fine li avevano solo portati lontano ed era meglio per tutti? Stiamo ignorando un grido. Solo che ci fa troppa paura ascoltare. Quello e milioni di altre urla. 
Penso che possiamo fare qualcosa: non dimenticare, smettere di pensare che sia giusto e normale solo perchè sembra la soluzione più facile. Non è la soluzione più giusta rimandare in arabia una donna velata, ma quanto ci sembra giustificabile!!! E quanto pare semplice toglierle il velo!


----------



## soleluna80 (29 Settembre 2009)

però non si può nemmeno pensare di accogliere tutti...non è possibile! come fai a verificare le info che ti danno?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Settembre 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> e un'insegnante laico unico specializzato nelle diverse religioni? una specie di teologo ma non solo cattolico


 Non è possibile, religione è un insegnante statale ma nominato dalla curia che chiede informazioni in parrocchia e fa continui corsi di aggiornamento.
L'albero e il pres4epe si fa indipendentemente da religione come tradizione e festa e i musulmani ne vanno matti.
Nessuno ha mai detto nulla, anzi.
E partecipano sempre a tutte le feste nostre.


----------



## soleluna80 (29 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non è possibile, religione è un insegnante statale ma nominato dalla curia che chiede informazioni in parrocchia e fa continui corsi di aggiornamento.
> L'albero e il pres4epe si fa indipendentemente da religione come tradizione e festa e i musulmani ne vanno matti.
> Nessuno ha mai detto nulla, anzi.
> E partecipano sempre a tutte le feste nostre.


a me farebbe piacere che mio figlio partecipasse alle loro e a quelle del bambino ebreo e a quelle del sick e a quelle del buddista and so on....lo ritengo un passo importante


----------



## Lettrice (29 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non è possibile, religione è un insegnante statale ma nominato dalla curia che chiede informazioni in parrocchia e fa continui corsi di aggiornamento.
> *L'albero e il pres4epe si fa indipendentemente da religione come tradizione e festa e i musulmani ne vanno matti.
> Nessuno ha mai detto nulla, anzi.*
> E partecipano sempre a tutte le feste nostre.


Quoto.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Settembre 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> a me farebbe piacere che mio figlio partecipasse alle loro e a quelle del bambino ebreo e a quelle del sick e a quelle del buddista and so on....lo ritengo un passo importante


Infatti questo avviene.
Io ho in classe un cinese e gli altri sono delusi che lui non insegni loro a scrivere in cinese (non è capace).
Per tutto c'è scambio continuo.
I problemi io li vedo solo a porta a porta.

Quest'anno nella scuola è arrivato anche un sick ...bellissimo! La madre parla un intaliano perfetto.


----------



## Grande82 (29 Settembre 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> però non si può nemmeno pensare di accogliere tutti...non è possibile! come fai a verificare le info che ti danno?


Si potrebbe cominciare con l'utilizzare persone in grado di capire il paese di provenienza dei fuggiaschi. alcuni paesi hanno guerre civili che comportano per i loro cittadini il DIRITTO ad essere accolti come perseguitati politici. molti scappano di casa senza documenti. ma un loro connazionale riconosce accenti e colore della pelle.
E comunque preferisco accogliere una persona in più che una in meno.
Sicuramente attuerei delle misure di controllo per capire dove, dopo alcuni mesi, vivono e lavorano. in modo da monitorare la delinquenza. Ma nel dubbio tu li cacceresti un bambino e sua madre?


----------

